

VerifyValid - smallegan
http://www.verifyvalid.com

======
smallegan
I recently signed up for this after hearing some friends try it out and love
it. I guess the nicest part is that as an employer I can pay my employees for
.50 a check and I don't have to ask for any of their bank account info. They
can either print out the check and bring it into their local bank or they can
have the funds electronically transferred into their account.

